# Engine Ice



## pcolenutt (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,
Has/does anyone use a product called Engine Ice instead of regular coolant to help keep the core temp down? Supposedly you can achieve up to 50F less using this product, but it appears to be used more in mortorbike racing, so keen to know if a period 455ci will benefit from this or whether it may in fact cause problems.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## cobra314 (Jun 11, 2013)

I know the owner of EI and talked to him last week about putting some in my '71 with a 350. Here is what he told me:

"As for "will it help," I don't know, individual results vary. Does it run hot now? If it does, it might help, but if it doesn't, then you likely won't see any visible difference. Keep in mind, if your engine is not running hot, how cool it can go down is limited by the thermostat. Even if you fill the engine with ice cubes, it's only going to go as low as the thermostat allows, because it will stay closed until it reaches it's desired temperature.
Now, if you do not have a temperature issue, but just want to use a good product free from contaminants like dissolved minerals and chemicals that can crystalize and clog the system, then Engine Ice is a good product for you."


----------



## cobra314 (Jun 11, 2013)

That information is basically for a stock type engine. For a race engine Engine Ice would be very beneficial. I used it in my Honda CRF450 and it worked great. I never overheated and I live/rode in Oklahoma during temps of 95+.


----------

